

The best GNU/Linux distros of the year 2000 - mapleoin
http://www.tuxradar.com/content/archives-best-distros-2000

======
scorxn
2000 was about the time I discovered Linux. Looking back, it's jarring how
much the desktop distros tried to emulate the latest version of Windows. I
think the current distros are guilty of the same mistake. Rather than trying
to advance the desktop environment, they (Gnome + KDE) simply reproduce the
familiar behaviors of Windows and OS X. I can understand the strategy. But
after 9 years, are converts actually being made, or would it be more effective
to innovate?

~~~
robotron
I don't get that feeling of copycatting from something like Ubuntu with a few
Compiz bells-and-whistles turned on. Instead I get Windows and Mac users
drooling at the eye candy. Granted, that's just eye candy.

Netbook remix looks awesome, for what it is, also.

~~~
zacharydanger
Netbook remix _is_ awesome. Makes the 7" screen on my eee much more useable.

------
acangiano
What a major flashback. It's been only 9 years, and it feels like an eternity.

------
martey
I think it's interesting that it is difficult to tell the distros apart from
the screenshots. Regardless of whether they are running KDE or Gnome, they all
have similar panels and window themes.

------
jballanc
No Slackware? I declare the list incomplete!

~~~
robotron
I think Slack went through a pretty dry spell in 2000.

------
jbarciauskas
I love the fact that all distros were on a 2.2 kernel and debian was on 2.0.
Some things never change.

~~~
jonny_noog
Well you could always have just used testing like the rest of us. :)

